# new years training resolution



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

my new years resolution is to contact a professional to get some issues worked on. I have contacted a lady who is up for the challenge. I was worried that my dogs would not act up, so she wouldnt know what to fix! Then Elegy came up with the idea to get it on camera, so thats what i did.

There are a few things I need to get on camera, but this is one of them

Sheltie VS electric broom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svfTFNVMPbY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTzsPHDzLOQ


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are funny videos LOL

My new years resolution is figure out what I want to resolve :wink:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

its not too funny when you cannot use a vacuum or broom without them doing that!

I have put them in another room, they will damage the door to get to the vacuum, or Ruckus will get so worked up he will attack Lynn. Put them outside and.... well, Ruckus CAME THROUGH the glass door to get to the vacuum!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow...that is pretty serious. Hopefully he was alright going thru a glass door like that!

Good luck with training! Keep us posted on progress...maybe RFD has some insight on it since he used to train dogs and has lots of experience.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks 
Yes, Ruckus was okay. he actually pushed out the glass, and it broke when it hit the ground. and then he jumped through the door.


----------

